# Just Bought a 2004 Z!



## S.Jackson2004 (Apr 17, 2010)

I just bought a 2004 350Z after 5 years of saving up and really want to modify it. I don't want to go too crazy as I am University student and the Z already blasted through most of my money. For some relatively cheap modifications that add performance I was thinking of exhaust, CAI, and maybe headers. I was wondering what some opinions were about what the best ones. As of now I was thinking of getting the generation 3 stillen intake, skunk2 or Nismo exhaust, not sure about the headers. Any help would be appreciated. Also any idea on labour costs would be appreciated as I could do install the mods myself but the peace of mind of a professional install would be great if its economical. Any ideas ont hese topics would be great.

thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats on the Z, you're really going to like it. 
A few things to consider. The VQ35 likes bolt ons, but those three mods will leave a lot to be desired in terms of power. Especially for the money spent on a decent exhaust. For example, the nismo exhaust (which I had and LOVED) runs over $1k. A good CAI will run over $300, and good headers will also be close to or over $1k. Right there, you're looking at $2300 to gain maybe 20-25whp. That's a lot of money per horsepower.

Save up a few grand more, and you could purchase yourself a turbo kit. And gain over 100whp. Trust me on this, the turbo kit is DEFINITELY worth saving for.


----------

